# Steve Nash Quote



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

_Speak of the Week
"It's funny to watch in practice sometimes. It's more like NBA Jam, the video game, than real basketball."

-- Nash, on playing with the Suns' array of athletes, most notably Amare Stoudemire and Shawn Marion. 
_ 


http://proxy.espn.go.com/nba/column...marc&id=1929870


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can anyone argue the fact that the Suns are one of, if not, the most entertaining team to watch in the NBA right now?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Obviously not. I had fun watching them last year after the Marbury trade even though they weren't a very good team, but now it's even more fun.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> _Speak of the Week
> "It's funny to watch in practice sometimes. It's more like NBA Jam, the video game, than real basketball."
> 
> ...


Which goes to show, it's not really just bad shooting, but it's the kind of shots you get. By putting athletes with a speed demon like Nash, you play to his strengths and make him even more effective. I mean look at his assist numbers.

Watching Nash, makes me wonder what would happen, if you turned a guy like Tony Parker lose and said to look to fastbreak on every play. 

This is the way basketball should be played.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

No doubt that the suns are the most exciting team right now. There style is every fans dream.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Time for the Suns to start charging admission for open practices


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Argh! I still haven't seen them yet not one Suns game has been on TV yet up here. PLEASE PUT THEM ON!!!!


----------

